# Where To Buy E Liquid Concentrates



## bjorncoetsee

Hi. I will like to try mixing my own juices.
Can anyone suggest a site where I can order everything to get started?


----------



## Riddle

There are a few places you can get those from. Check out skybluevaping they have nice packaged deals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

http://skybluevaping.co.za/ - @Melinda 
http://valleyvapour.co.za/ - @drew 
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/ - @Oupa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

hi @bjorncoetsee 

i get all my concentrates from @Oupa - vapour mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

there was another, atomic fruit or something.... don't find them on the vendor list though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Thanx guys, looks like valley vapour has everything to get started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanx guys, looks like valley vapour has everything to get started


 
They do, and I have been using them for some time. Vapour Mountain also do, although this is perhaps still not listed on their site - VM make a lot of juices and are very popular due to the quality, but have less of a variety than Valley Vapour. I started with one of VM's 'starter kits' but more recently tend to get my flavours from VV. Both have top quality products.

If you're interested in what VM have to offer, e-mail them at info@vapourmountain.co.za for details. I originally bought this kit from them to get started, the only addition was some Dolly Varden VG from Dischem. Their USP PG is the lowest price around.

I currently buy Nicotine from VV as they offer it in various PG/VG ratios - I get 36mg PG and use 5ml/30ml bottle to get 6mg juice. This saves on cost as you use less PG and more VG which is cheaper. My current cost is less than R1/ml for the completed e-juice 

PM me if you want some advice, or post here if you would like to share your experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Is there any place where one can walk in and buy instead of having the liquids delivered?


----------



## 360twin

Humbolt said:


> Is there any place where one can walk in and buy instead of having the liquids delivered?


 
You mean ready-made juice? There are a few around your area (like Vapour Mountain) - check out the 'Retailers and Vendors' section. I know my brother buys from some place in Table View but don't know their name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

360twin said:


> You mean ready-made juice? There are a few around your area (like Vapour Mountain) - check out the 'Retailers and Vendors' section. I know my brother buys from some place in Table View but don't know their name.


Thanks. Table View is a bit too far. Will check out Vapour Mountain.


----------

